# Cómo conseguir una cuenta PayPal anónima



## H. Roark (4 Ene 2013)

*Iconos de Mensajes*

Iconos de Mensajes


----------



## eloy_85 (4 Ene 2013)

cuentame como conseguir una visa prepago anónima


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ene 2013)

eloy_85 dijo:


> cuentame como conseguir una visa prepago anónima



https://www.bbva.es/TLBS/tlbs/esp/segmento/particulares/necesidades/gestionar/tarjetas/tarjclice.jsp

Aunque en algunos sitios para pagar no funciona. Antiguamente te registrabas en una web y te la podias bajar en formato PDF, ahora no se si sigue el mismo mecanismo


----------



## Gold-Standard (4 Ene 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> PayPal suele "flaggear" las operaciones sospechosas, como las provenientes de la red TOR. (De hecho creo recordar que tiene baneado el segmento de red TOR de sus frontales).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI se pueden recibir pagos con las tarjetas anónimas.


----------



## wililon (8 Ene 2013)

Una pregunta. ¿habláis de tarjetas físicas o virtuales?


----------



## pabloiseguro (8 Ene 2013)

¿De dónde os sacáis que la tarjeta virtual de BBVA es anonima?. Las que yo tengo van ligadas a una cuenta también virtual, todo ello logicamente con mi nombre y apellidos.


----------



## Gold-Standard (8 Ene 2013)

wililon dijo:


> Una pregunta. ¿habláis de tarjetas físicas o virtuales?



yo al menos hablo de tarjetas físicas


----------



## Offshore (4 Abr 2013)

El probblema con Paypal es que está en suelo gringo y el cliente está expuesto a leyes bancarias de anti lavado y conozca su cliente que no debiera. Además, cuando les da la gana, congelan la cuenta y los fondos hasta cuando ellos decidan y el usuario se queda en el aire. Peor si ha vendido mercancía a otra persona y no puede cobrar.

Alternativa: Cuenta digital con otra compañía en Canada:

La cuenta es 100% anónima, no se requiere identificación. Es gratis y se activa inmediatamente
Se le puede depositar via bank wire, cheque, money order, gold bullion, scrap gold, cash, MoneyPak/GreenDot, varias e-currencies (Liberty Reserve) incluyendo Paypal, Western Union, Moneygram.

Dinero se puede enviar a otro usuario o a cualquiera de los servicios de transferencia arriba.
La cuenta no se congela y se le puede añadir una Mastercard anónima que no requiere identificación ni tiene nombre en el plástico ni la cinta magnética.
Para la tarjeta se sacan $150 del depósito y se compra. No hay que presentar Identificación. 1 a 3 semanas para recibirla por correo

$160 al día de retiro del cajero. Como la cuenta es una cuenta de dinero electrónico, como Paypal y Liberty Reserve no se está expuesto a las intrusiones de conocer a su cliente/anti lavado etc. 
La cuenta se le puede dar a otra persona, puedes aceptar fondos de terceros y puedes enviarte dinero con mas recursos y sin contestar tantas preguntas como que paypal. Enviame un chat

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 08:39 ----------




Gold-Standard dijo:


> yo al menos hablo de tarjetas físicas



Heritage Bank en Belize tiene una tarjeta de $200 que acepta hasta 100,000 Euros. Sin nombre en el plástico o la cinta magnética, pero tienes que presentar Identificación. El banco no verifica la información, pero lo piden en caso de que algo pase. Una variación es que puede estar en nombre de una sociedad anónima en otro país.
El banco no la ofrece directamente al detal, tienes que contactar a uno de sus distribuidores


----------



## murpi (4 Abr 2013)

A mi ya me obligan a identificarme. No hay que llegar a los 2.500€, ya que en cuanto pasas de 1.800€ en un año natural te dicen que te identifiques. 

Mañana me toca escanear el DNI y una factura.


----------



## luismarple (5 Abr 2013)

Pero hombre de dios!! montas un dispositivo digno de 007 para conseguir una tarjeta de crédito anónima y no sabes cómo hacerte un DNI y una factura con nombre falso???? con el paint va que chuta!!!!! Escaneas dos DNIs en resolución cutre y a uno le copiapegas el apellido del otro, cambias un par de numeritos o el orden de los números de tu DNI, treses por ochos... Y a correr!

Lo de la factura falsa ni me molesto en explicarlo, no?

Ays, angelico... Hacemos lo dificil y nos enfangamos en lo facil!


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (10 Abr 2013)

Muy intersante el hilo.Gracias por la información.

Enviado desde el móvil


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Abr 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero hombre de dios!! montas un dispositivo digno de 007 para conseguir una tarjeta de crédito anónima y no sabes cómo hacerte un DNI y una factura con nombre falso???? con el paint va que chuta!!!!! Escaneas dos DNIs en resolución cutre y a uno le copiapegas el apellido del otro, cambias un par de numeritos o el orden de los números de tu DNI, treses por ochos... Y a correr!
> 
> Lo de la factura falsa ni me molesto en explicarlo, no?
> 
> Ays, angelico... Hacemos lo dificil y nos enfangamos en lo facil!



Esto es cierto, pero hace tiempo me estuve mirando el tema y resulta que falsificar información documental (facturas) o falsificar documentos públicos (DNI) es un delito que está en el código penal. Por contra, no declarar ciertos ingresos a hacienda, solo es una falta administrativa. En el primer caso acabas con antecedentes penales y depende de la gravedad en la carcel. En el segundo caso pagas una multa y listo. Así que decidí que no valia la pena abrir cuentas con datos falsos, por sencillo que sea.


----------

